#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Τοπογραφικά >  > > >  >  > Σχέδια Πόλης - Εφαρμογή >  > > >  >  >  Κατάτμηση οικοπέδου το οποίο προέρχεται από κλήρο

## tsopi

Kαλημέρα! το οικόπεδο που με απασχολεί προέρχεται απο κλήρο και βρίσκεται εντός διανομής που έγινε το 1935. το 1971 ο ιδιοκτήτης κόβει 315,00 τ.μ. με πρόσωπο 9,00 μ. και τα μεταβιβάζει διαιρετώς στην κόρη του. Στην πολεοδομία μου λένε οτι τότε δεν επιτρεπόταν η κατάτμιση αυτή, γιατί το οικόπεδο προέρχεται απο κλήρο και υποστηρίζουν οτι το συμβόλαιο είναι άκυρο. Γνωρίζει κάποιος κάτι ή καποιο Φ.Ε.Κ. για να βρώ?

----------


## dkako

Με την παράγραφο 1 του άρθρου 1 του Α.Ν.431/1968: «Από της  ενάρξεως της ισχύος του παρόντος, επιφυλασσομένης της ισχύος του άρθρου  27 του Ν.Δ.2185/1972 «περί αναγκαστικής απαλλοτριώσεως κτημάτων προς  αποκατάστασιν ακτημόνων καλλιεργητών και κτηνοτρόφων», επιτρέπεται εις  τους κατά την εποικιστικήν εν γένει Νομοθεσίαν κληρούχους, η δια  δικαιοπραξιών εν ζωή εκποίησις ή οπωσδήποτε διάθεσις των πάσης φύσεως  κλήρων των (γαιών, οικοπέδων κ.λ.π.) υπό τον περιορισμόν μόνον της μη  κατατμήσεως των τεμαχίων της οριστικής διανομής, όστις ισχύει και επί  πάσης περαιτέρω μεταβιβάσεως». 
*Με τη διάταξη αυτή απαγορεύεται ευθέως  και ρητώς η κατάτμηση των κληροτεμαχίων.*

----------


## GeorgeM53

Με την παράγραφο 2 του άρθρου 2 του *Α.Ν.431/1968* όμως επιτρέπεται η κατάτμηση αν είχε προηγουμένως εκδοθεί βεβαίωση του τότε ΕΟΤ ότι το ακίνητο ήταν κατάλληλο προς παραθερισμόν δηλ. στο αποκοπτόμενο τεμάχιο θα μπορούσε να ιδρυθεί εξοχικό. Με αυτήν την τρύπα κατατμήθηκαν όλοι οι κλήροι. Καλό ε!!!

----------

Xάρης

----------

